# U.S. Survival Rifle 22LR Semi-Auto AR-7 Henry Repeating Arms



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

definatly looking into this neat little .22lr does anybody have first hand experiance? i like the fact that it is farly accurate and completely colapsable into the butt stock 

here is the offical website
http://www.henryrifles.com/rifle-survival-ar7.cfm

here is the best review i found online
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmpy_PLZGic[/ame]

i can get it new from wally world for 212$


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had one of these in the 70s when they were made by Charter Arms..it was junk,wouldn't fire 3 times without jamming and the internal parts looked like they'd been hacksawed out of an aluminum pot.I tried different ammo..Henry has supposedly corrected the problems with this rifle.If they have it's a dandy for what it is,a rifle to use on occasion,lightweight,easy to pack,easy to carry.I used mine on the trapline and did some squirrel hunting with it,but never without frustration.I'd like to try one of the Henrys.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

What is Wally worlds return policy on it?


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

i have one i bought in the 80s its better than throwing rocks but its no target gun


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

yes i have heard the horror stories of earlier makers but the newer henrys are suppost to be much better id hate to spend the money if it wasnt going to be worth it

i dont think wally's takes back ammo or guns


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

oth47 said:


> I had one of these in the 70s when they were made by Charter Arms..it was junk,wouldn't fire 3 times without jamming and the internal parts looked like they'd been hacksawed out of an aluminum pot.


I wish you wrote more gun reviews. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Salmonslayer,sent you a pm.Ed,glad you enjoyed it,that was really my impression when I looked inside..


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

My local gunshop said he would bring one in for me and put a scope with it for $249.00 and service it too, he sold the puddin out the the charter arms version. I picked up an original AR-7 in cammo pattern last year from an estate sale just cause it was an original and had a very neat serial number on it!

A friend picked up a Charter Arms version 2 weeks ago at a yard sale near SF Kalifornia for $5.00 he sed the owner did not know what it was, and thought it was a plastic toy, the origianl paperwork was inside and it appears it was never fired!!!!

The one upgrade the henry has is they use an 8 round magazine, and the original used a 7, there is also a 10 round after market one made that fits all three i am told..... though it wont fit in the stock, niether would a scope....

William
Idaho


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> I wish you wrote more gun reviews. I enjoyed this one.
> 
> 
> 
> > had one of these in the 70s when they were made by Charter Arms..it was junk,wouldn't fire 3 times without jamming and the internal parts looked like they'd been hacksawed out of an aluminum pot.


I completely agree! Thank you for your comments!:thumb:


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Henry is pushing pretty hard on the advertising on one of our local channels. It seems they really want to provide a good product. They do have a lifetime warranty so, I guess you could send it back if it is a [email protected] 

I have looked at them for years but, have never bought one. Let us know if you buy it and what you think.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I have had three of them. I can tell you, they are a neat concept, but if you plan on using it for any length of time, or for anything other than signaling for help, you may want to consider something else. The marlin papoose is a much better rifle, especially the stainless versions they make now, and the case they come in supposedly floats. - I never tried the couple I had -. You can find older browning take downs that are compact as well. I would prefer either the marlin or browning to the henry....


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

does savage still make a 22 rf with a shotgun barrel under? or is it someone else?

in 1976 i had saved enough money to purchase the charter arms ar7...$129 if i remember correctly...walked in to the gunshop and right above the ar7 was a slightly used colt ar-15, two mags, 60 rounds of ammo for $149......never have held an ar7.....still have the colt.

at $200 and some....you're getting close to purcasing a fair quality rifle like a savage or for a little more a short barreled CZ.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If your wanting match grade accuracy (read: shooting the same hole repeatedly), you should look at Thompson Center's line of Contender and Encore pistol/rifles. One frame, hundreds of interchangeable calibers, in everything from 7" pistol barrels up to 27" rifle barrels.

You could carry a single frame, a .22lr barrel, for shooting squirrel and bird's eyes out with, and another barrel (in Contender) up to 45-70 for taking down a moose (or a .375JDJ that has taken down every animal on the planet). With an Encore frame, you could do a 22lr and a 300 Win Mag. With those two frames, every critter in NA would be takeable.

I handled some AR7's in the past, and wasn't overthilled.

I got tingles when I hefted my first contender.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

ace admirer said:


> does savage still make a 22 rf with a shotgun barrel under? or is it someone else?
> 
> in 1976 i had saved enough money to purchase the charter arms ar7...$129 if i remember correctly...walked in to the gunshop and right above the ar7 was a slightly used colt ar-15, two mags, 60 rounds of ammo for $149......never have held an ar7.....still have the colt.
> 
> at $200 and some....you're getting close to purcasing a fair quality rifle like a savage or for a little more a short barreled CZ.


Springfield had one (and I had it), .410 and .22, full breakdown, cute to look at, but junk, IMO. Trigger was a squeeze block (don't know any other way to describe it), and accurate to about 10 feet..."Scout", I believe.
Yup, here's one...
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=216029617
Got rid of it mighty quick, but that's just me.
Matt


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Another option

I bought my daughters a Cricket 22 rifle to squirrel hunt with. It came with peep sights and none of us could hit the broadside of a barn with it. I tooked the peep sights off and put on a Red Dot scope. It is now one squirrel sniping rifle and a half. Definetly deadly to small critters. 

But after reading a article in the Backwoodsman about making your own survival rifle, I did just that. The Cricket rifle comes with a synthetic stock. You cannot take the barrel off and place it inside the stock. But the stock is hollow and makes a great compartment for survival gear. Therefore I removed the buttplate and stuffed the hollow cavity with extra shells, rope, matches, fishing line and gear, small flashlite, whistle, extra battery for the scope and just about anything I could think of that might be needed so long as I could get it to fit inside. Then I placed the buttplate back on. 

So if I'm ever out hunting with it and need the survival gear for some reason, I'm ready.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I had one of these in the 70s when they were made by *Charter Arms..it was junk*


Everything made by Charter Arms is junk


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> id hate to spend the money if it wasnt going to be worth it


Buy a Ruger 10/22 and it will outlive you


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> does *savage* still make a 22 rf with a shotgun barrel under? or is it someone else?


That's a Model 24
There are several caliber/guage combinations, but they aren't cheap


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Texican mentioned the Thompson Center and Bearfootfarm you sang the praises of the Ruger 10/22 several months ago which was a good call (Roadking was high on the 10/22 as well). The 10/22 is very nice gun, you guys led me toward that purchase. I have been looking at the Thompson Center line. There have been some opinions on the U.S. Survival, I personally like hearing the alternatives. It seems as though salomsayerr91 is collecting data too.


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

From everything i have read, the m-6 Scout is a far better gun and it is all metal with O/U 22-410 barrels. They haven't been made for awhile and may be hard to find.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have been looking at the Thompson Center line


A lot of the Contender handguns will outshoot many rifles
A lot of them will easily take a deer at 200 yds

TC makes a *high quality *product, and there are a lot of custom barrel makers also.

It takes about 2 minutes to switch barrels, and they come in most any cartridge you want

The Encore line is made to handle standard rifle calbers, but even the Contenders are chambered in some of the lower powered rifle rounds.

My Ruger 10/22 is close to 35 years old and still shoots like new


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

oth47 said:


> Salmonslayer,sent you a pm.Ed,glad you enjoyed it,that was really my impression when I looked inside..


http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/firearms/8484-henry-u-s-survival-rifle.html
here is the best forum on survival monkey of the ar-7



texican said:


> If your wanting match grade accuracy (read: shooting the same hole repeatedly), you should look at Thompson Center's line of Contender and Encore pistol/rifles. One frame, hundreds of interchangeable calibers, in everything from 7" pistol barrels up to 27" rifle barrels.
> 
> You could carry a single frame, a .22lr barrel, for shooting squirrel and bird's eyes out with, and another barrel (in Contender) up to 45-70 for taking down a moose (or a .375JDJ that has taken down every animal on the planet). With an Encore frame, you could do a 22lr and a 300 Win Mag. With those two frames, every critter in NA would be takeable.
> 
> ...


wow somthing to look into looks like one heck of a bargin after the start up cost



Bearfootfarm said:


> Buy a Ruger 10/22 and it will outlive you


i think I'm leaning toward the ruger. will the ruger cycle most ammo ie. sub sonic-greasy cheap as dirt rounds? i know the henry is recommended to use the better quality stuff in a post SHTF scenario id like my gun to shoot ANY ammo i can find after i run out i really would like something that will last. some ruff handling be weather safe ie no surface rust and decent accuracy ruger sounds like the best option .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> will the ruger cycle most ammo ie. sub sonic-greasy cheap as dirt rounds?


Mine cycles every thing except rat shot and CB's, but I mainly shoot Winchester Super X since it groups and performs well.

Just try a bunch of different brands, and then stick with the one that groups the best with a bullet style suitable for what you want it to do.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

salmonslayer91 said:


> definatly looking into this neat little .22lr does anybody have first hand experiance? i like the fact that it is farly accurate and completely colapsable into the butt stock


I have had one for years. Its a fun little gun. Its accurate for what it was intended. A little 22 backpack/survival rifle. Its not a tack driver and never will be. Its not designed to put thousands of rounds down the barrel.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of the early Charter Arms were not good. The later ones from the 80s were very good. Will they last through 100k of shooting? I do not think so but that is not what they were designed for. They started as a survival rifle from Armalite. I have one from the late 80s and it has killed many rabbits and other small game out to 25 yards or more. Use tools for what they were designed for and they will do there jobs. I have sold the Henry rifles for years and have not had problems with any of them. They are a good rifle(tool) for their intended use. The Springfield M6 is also a very good rifle/shootgun, it was made by CZ. 
Steve


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of T/C Contenders, I still have mine for sale. 

The Contender is probably the most accurate handgun made. My set comes in a padded aluminum brief case and includes the following barrels:
.30-30 with scope
.22 magnum
.410 gauge shotgun/.45 colt combination barrel with vented rib

PM me if interested.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

that looks like quite a deal though im looking for more of a long gun thanks for the offer though!


----------



## patagoniax (Jan 25, 2011)

salmonslayer91 said:


> definatly looking into this neat little .22lr does anybody have first hand experiance?


While back in Canada for a short visit I got my second version of this AR-7, made by Henry. The previous one was made by Charter Arms. The new AR-7 came from the dealer here in British Columbia so that should answer the question of availability in Canada. 

I am aware of the "popular wisdom" that all of these, Henry versions and otherwise, are subject to various types of feed failures, and sensitive to type of ammunition. 

However, I put nearly 500 rounds through the new one. Only one fail to feed, that was it. I used several types of rounds as well, to challenge the popular wisdom. That included unplated lead rounds, hollow points, so-called hypervelocity. Every type of high-velocity 22 LR that I had. Everything worked fine. Sight adjustment was required but was simple. I would complain about the cheesy front sight, which is orange plastic.

It is what it is - a cheap, stowable basic rifle whose principal virtue is quickly breaking down to a very light and very small package for a daypack or similar location. If you wish to modify this rifle for more accurate shooting or other optional behaviours then there are accessories and alternate parts such as those from ar7.imoutdoorshosting dot com 

One person who went shooting with me that day so impressed that another AR-7 is going on order.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Best .22,mag fed is hands down the Ruger 10/22....
I had an early AR7..junk but a friend had to have it so he traded me even for a Ruger.22 pistol.
My most accurate and lightest .22 is a Savage mdl of the Stevens Favorite-rolling block,single shot...very light,have a back scabbard for it-you don't know it's there.Factory replaced hammer after 30k rds-taught about 200 kids to shoot with it.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a late 70's/early 80's model and find it to be a great little tool. The caveat is that it received the standard polishing and de-burring that any new firearm did (and does) around our household. Dad installed a ramline high-vis front sight on it when he had it (he's been gone 18 years now). He shot it quite a bit so it is pretty smooth. I don't really have any issues with it. It's not my first choice for a squirrel rifle but comes in handy in the boat when I get to fish. If Henry has smoothed it up, it should be a fine little backpack/ boat rifle.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

If you've got the money for only one gun it's one thing to get right...

What I'm looking for now is single shot rifles, (single/doubles on the scatterguns) and bolt or lever action, break open etc. for hunting guns... 

Simple actions that don't count on gas to cycle etc. Self defense weapons are covered so now I can be a little more choosy. Who knows, maybe even compete a bit in Cowboy Action shooting, just to keep the blood pumping...


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

texican said:


> Dude cracks me up.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

zant said:


> Best .22,mag fed is hands down the Ruger 10/22....
> I had an early AR7..junk but a friend had to have it so he traded me even for a Ruger.22 pistol.
> My most accurate and lightest .22 is a Savage mdl of the Stevens Favorite-rolling block,single shot...very light,have a back scabbard for it-you don't know it's there.Factory replaced hammer after 30k rds-taught about 200 kids to shoot with it.


Zant, is there a model number for the single shot Savage? My grandson is still too young, but I am still thinking of a nice first gun for his birthday . . . :happy:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SAVAGE MODEL 30 "STEVENS FAVORITE"












> Today's Stevens Model 30 line, manufactured by Savage Arms, includes both takedown and standard models in .22 LR, .22 WMR, and .17 HMR. The Stevens "Favorite" was indeed a favorite of both young and old rimfire shooters back around the turn of the 20th Century. In those days single shot rimfire rifles were both common and economical, and widely used as training and hunting rifles. That tradition lives again in the Model 30 line


http://www.chuckhawks.com/stevens_favorite.htm


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I shot one a long time ago, I don't remember any problems, but the guy who had it was a gun guy and could make anything work well.
I have the Charter Arms Explorer II which is the pistol version.
It's kind of a piece of crap, but it works well with one of the mags.
It's ok, crude and ugly, but the price was right.
I'd think the Henry version would be vastly superior.
Here's a pic of the worlds ugliest pistol


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you are looking for a handy plinker ir hiking gun, you might give the Kel Tec Sub 2000 a look.
Folds neatly in half, takes mags from 10 to 33 rounds and is a lot of fun.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Tobster said:


> Zant, is there a model number for the single shot Savage? My grandson is still too young, but I am still thinking of a nice first gun for his birthday . . . :happy:


 Thank Bearfoot for quick response and ability to post pic these are safe simple shooters that are very accurate.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

zant said:


> Thank Bearfoot for quick response and ability to post pic these are safe simple shooters that are very accurate.


Yes indeed, Bearfoot Farm knows his shootin' irons. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> quick response and *ability to post pic*


All it takes to post a pic is click the "Insert Image" icon (second from right)
and paste in the URL:










http://www.chuckhawks.com/stevens_favorite_30R17.jpg

About 50 years ago, I had 2 of those guns.

At that time it was called a Stevens "Crackshot"

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=999&bih=522&q=stevens%20crackshot&gbv=2&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw[/ame]


----------

